# brindle mice in Canada?



## canadian mouse (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been going through the genetics section of the forum and I came across brindle mice!! Oh my, they're gorgeous. I read that they're easy to fin at pet shops in the states but is it the same here in Canada?? I sure hope so. If so I'm going to be going scavenging


----------

